# Bohemian 17 at the Saltyfly



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Boat is nearing completion in the next week.  It will be on display at the Frank Sargeant show this weekend.  










You can see that the trasom has all radius edges to help keep quiet when polling with the wind.  









Enough space to flush mount a GPS









If you are intrested in a demo or shop visit contact me via email at [email protected] or PM here!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet, I hope I can make it out to Tampa this weekend.


----------

